

How I became gaming's most popular and anonymous photographer - makepanic
http://gamasutra.com/blogs/EvanAmos/20131029/202882/The_power_of_Wikipedia_How_I_became_gamings_most_popular_and_anonymous_photographer.php

======
nohuck13
Kickstarter: [http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1699256938/the-vanamo-
on...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1699256938/the-vanamo-online-game-
museum)

------
noonespecial
Awesome. I'm in. As a guy who restores old consoles as a small hobby, having
detailed photos of the interiors, parts and circuit boards available will be
huge.

The kickstarter's only got about two days left. He's met his goal but
personally I'd like to see this get even more support.

------
Sujan
One of the best "advertorials" for a Kickstarter I've seen yet. Made total
sense as the conclusion of the article. I backed.

------
jameshart
This is a great example of what kickstarter should be for - funding things
that 'it would be nice if someone did'. Except the actual kickstarter project
and rewards aren't exactly what's being pitched. I just like the idea of
funding someone to go ahead and take decent pictures to donate to wikipedia.
Not sure I like the idea of the separate 'museum'.

------
bluedino
What kind of a setup does one use to take a picture like the Playstation
controller in the article?

~~~
ghshephard
Here you go - [http://digital-photography-school.com/how-to-make-a-
inexpens...](http://digital-photography-school.com/how-to-make-a-inexpensive-
light-tent)

------
kevando
Tell me about a time you hacked something other than a computer system

------
melling
Something like this is great. However, it leaves me wondering if it wouldn't
be even better, if 3d scans couldn't also be made.

~~~
cbhl
That would require lots of new hardware, which presumably he doesn't yet have.
Maybe someone else who has access to 3D scanning equipment would be able to do
it in a few years.

Or maybe the people at SIGGRAPH will come up with a crazy new algorithm to
reconstruct 3D models of game console from 2D photos. ;)

------
acomjean
This is cool. The pictures are great looking. Takes me back to the
intellivision days.

